# What are ya smoking this weekend?



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Plan on toasting a cohiba rousto- my first.  A monte 2 is also on deck. 

And how about you??



Joe


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Plan on toasting a cohiba rousto- my first.  A monte 2 is also on deck.
> 
> And how about you??
> 
> Joe


both solid choices!!! i am debating either on a siglo6 or punch churchill at the moment


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Starting off the weekend tonight with a Partagas Lonsdale Cabinet '98.

Mmm! Yummy!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

About to grab the iPod and a 2000 Festival de Hab. Mareva and head outside.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Just finished a wonderful Trinidad Fundadores courtesy Fredster. Hmm, maybe a La Fuerza tomorrow night.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Had a 97 Boli PC this afternoon and a 97 VR Famoso tonight (and damn if both weren't EXTREMELY tasty!!!!!). Not sure what tom. or Sunday will bring.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Working all weekend, so unfortunately NOTHING!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tonight i had a SLR PC from fredster (had a party short at lunch w/ coppertop). many flavors in the SLR.
tomorrow night, if all goes well, i might have my 1 and only PSD2EL that was given to me well over a year ago (has it been that long? wow!)
halloween - i don't have a clue. might have to attend a party with my wife with all her co-workers and their kids.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

not sure, but it'll be something on my patio


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

sinus infection all week. no smokie fer me. 4 day weekend and i cain't not smoke. well i could but i wouldn't taste it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SCdH El Principe last night...not sure what is on tap for tonight.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Just finished a wonderful Trinidad Fundadores courtesy Fredster. Hmm, maybe a La Fuerza tomorrow night.


Ironically I had a Fundadore last night after a nice steak dinner. I'm not a huge scotch drinker (prefer bourbon) but I had a Cohiba Reserva Pyramid with a glass of J.Walker Blue label while watching Mon. night football. The 2 paired up awsome together. The La Fuerza would be a great choice and I haven't smoked one in a month or so. I was kind of thinking about a 1997 Boli Immensa tonight, or maybe another Reserva (robusto) with some more of that Blue label. :al


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Had a J-Lo 2 yesterday, that was not 100% perfect. And for today and tomorrow, well I ve decided that I should have cubans on the weekend, so... Ive been thinking of H. Upmann Magnum 46, Punch Punch, RASS or why dont I just smoke a VR Famosos... Perhaps all of the choices could be good too...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Had a J-Lo 2 yesterday, that was not 100% perfect. And for today and tomorrow, well I ve decided that I should have cubans on the weekend, so... Ive been thinking of H. Upmann Magnum 46, Punch Punch, RASS or why dont I just smoke a VR Famosos... Perhaps all of the choices could be good too...


Haven't had a RASS in a while. Very tasty cigar when they are on.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Haven't had a RASS in a while. Very tasty cigar when they are on.


They sure are... I have just 1 Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no 2 left too... maybe I smoke that one...


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Juan Lopez #2 last night and a Diplomatico #2 tonight.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Punch petit coronation with coffee at breakfast, a big Bolivar that MotheMan kindly sent me with afternoon football, a CAO Brazilia Ipanema with evening football, tomorrow I don't know. There are some interesting cigars in my NC door that I may try tomorrow (Olivia Master Blend torp, Punch rare "our marketing says its corojo, but it really isn't", and a Fuente anejo). 

:w :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Ironically I had a Fundadore last night after a nice steak dinner. I'm not a huge scotch drinker (prefer bourbon) but I had a Cohiba Reserva Pyramid with a glass of J.Walker Blue label while watching Mon. night football. The 2 paired up awsome together. The La Fuerza would be a great choice and I haven't smoked one in a month or so. I was kind of thinking about a 1997 Boli Immensa tonight, or maybe another Reserva (robusto) with some more of that Blue label. :al


Fredster,
You've got taste dude!! 

As for me, last night joined some friend at a local club that's a big hangout. Personally, I no longer hang out at "clubs" in order to meet people -- heck I meet all sorts of interesting people in so many other ways that I just no longer tolerate this whole "meat market" sort of mentality.

Anyhow, this place has a smoking patio out back so it was fun to hang out there. My second cigar of the night was a Sir Winston, mmm, very tasty although a bit tight on the draw. And my third was a Cohiba Lancero, which topped the evening, oh so nicely. Took that one to the car on the drive outa' there and was all smiles by the time I got home.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Fredster,
> You've got taste dude!!
> 
> As for me, last night joined some friend at a local club that's a big hangout. Personally, I no longer hang out at "clubs" in order to meet people -- heck I meet all sorts of interesting people in so many other ways that I just no longer tolerate this whole "meat market" sort of mentality.
> ...


Sir Winston, eyh? Im thinking of getting a box of those next year--- Maybe for my birthday. How are they? I mean how do they taste, what are their flavour profile. I heard that they come with green, red and whithe (?) bands...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Sir Winston, eyh? Im thinking of getting a box of those next year--- Maybe for my birthday. How are they? I mean how do they taste, what are their flavour profile. I heard that they come with green, red and whithe (?) bands...


Sir Winston comes with the old plain brown paper with white writing type of band on it (that just says H. Upmann on it, and as a matter of fact looks the same as an H.Upmann Monarca -- you can see the pictures in any good cigar book).
Anyhow, the Sir Winston has a very close taste profile to the H. Upmann line except the extra aging and exceptional quality of the leaf they include which give it a nice complexity and roundedness/smoothness reminescent of old Havanas (at least to me).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

To me the Sir Winston is a fuller, more complex Monarch. It's kind of considered a boutique cigar, and is harder to find than the Monarchs. The old ones (green box ) were friggin awsome. I have had my fair share of draw problems with them also.


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Smoking my first ON Partagas D-2....I only smoked 2 when they first came out and they weren't all that...I didn't buy any boxes...WHY, WHY, WHY, I just don't know....to busy loading up on the other EL's...If anyone knows where I could pick some up please PM....Tomorrow morning at sunrise I will be toasting a 1940's Ramon Allones Trumpet, gifted by a super dee duper BOTL from another board...this will be a smoking experience   ...Bman


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Bman said:


> Smoking my first ON Partagas D-2....I only smoked 2 when they first came out and they weren't all that...I didn't buy any boxes...WHY, WHY, WHY, I just don't know....to busy loading up on the other EL's...If anyone knows where I could pick some up please PM....Tomorrow morning at sunrise I will be toasting a 1940's Ramon Allones Trumpet, gifted by a super dee duper BOTL from another board...this will be a smoking experience   ...Bman


1940s? My God ... thats......thats ..... thats even older than ME! :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Ironically I had a Fundadore last night after a nice steak dinner. I'm not a huge scotch drinker (prefer bourbon) but I had a Cohiba Reserva Pyramid with a glass of J.Walker Blue label while watching Mon. night football. The 2 paired up awsome together. The La Fuerza would be a great choice and I haven't smoked one in a month or so. I was kind of thinking about a 1997 Boli Immensa tonight, or maybe another Reserva (robusto) with some more of that Blue label. :al


I changed my mind, these Hoyo Epi.#2's IHT sent (just arrived) look to good not to try one right away. Dark oily wrappers and a nice pre-light smell. I really like this robusto, just haven't bought any in a long time.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Great minds think alike. I'm checking posts, about 1" into a Reserva robusto. Unbelievable! Paired with 12 y/o Highland Park single malt. Nubbed a La Fuerza this afternoon, cleaning my garage, of all things.

Changed my avatar too. However, the picture is not actually me.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Changed my avatar too. However, the picture is not actually me.


You got me fooled there for awhile...


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Just back from a little family thing...Just lighting a 98 Punch DC Cab....damn this is reaal goood only 1" into it...6 1/2"s to go   ....Bman


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Heartpumper said:


> Great minds think alike. I'm checking posts, about 1" into a Reserva robusto. Unbelievable! Paired with 12 y/o Highland Park single malt. Nubbed a La Fuerza this afternoon, cleaning my garage, of all things.
> 
> Changed my avatar too. However, the picture is not actually me.


Shoot me an email when you finish that baby and let me know what you thought. I actually just finished a Hoyo Epi. #2, it was very good. Think I will smoke the Co. Reserva tomorrow. My garage is a disaster, I have been putting off cleaning it out for a while now. A La Fuerza probably would make the chore a little more bearable though.  I'm waiting for it to cool off a bit, still close to 90 today. :c


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Fredster, come up here it has cooled off a lot LOL 

Smoked a friggin awesome monte 2 tonight. My friends and I cleared out a bar with our nasty, dirty, stinky cigars. WTF its a cigar bar :fu It was awesome to see people get up, and smoke in another room. Apparently our cigars were interfering with the taste of their rare '04 camels u 

Great time though, the cohiba will have to wait


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

First went a CAO brazilia....nothing worth noting on *this* board....

..but then came my first ISOM....Party short....sent over my way by a certain poster directly above me.

Last reports indicate an ice storm on my local slope. Better break out the old sled and heavy gloves so I can hang on for this ride!


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

friendoofop said:


> First went a CAO brazilia....nothing worth noting on *this* board....
> 
> ..but then came my first ISOM....Party short....sent over my way by a certain poster directly above me.
> 
> Last reports indicate an ice storm on my local slope. Better break out the old sled and heavy gloves so I can hang on for this ride!


Friendoofop....you really have no idea.....you have been touched by a force to great to withstand.....you can never hang on... the force will draw deeper and deeper....you will never be in control of your life as you once new it again....Mr. C's true idenity will never be known....he is a secret agent sent by Fidel himself to suck all the unused balance from your Credit Cards, then it's the second mortgage....more credit cards...you will come home and check the mail to see if any new credit cards have been mailed to you....Payroll deductions that go to secret bank accounts...paypal...so your wife can't tract your cigar purchases...You Are Toast Baby....RIP .....oh glad to have you in the club.....Bman :r :r :r


----------



## Master of Disaster (Jun 13, 2004)

Maybe this should be a different thread... but Friendoofop's first ISOM made me think of it.... right now I have about 8 ISOM's in my humi... I've only had 3 in my whole life and I'm VERY curious about them... the 8 plus the 3 I've had have all been generous gifts from other gorillas..... but I don't smoke them because if I smoked them they'd be GONE!!!! Is that ass backwards? What I'm saying is - I don't "smoke 'em if I got 'em" cause if I smoke 'em I won't have 'em!!!! Am I crazy?!?!

MoD


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey MoD...Let me splain this to you....your still young and I know you don't give your last day on earth a lot of thought...but, car wreck?..elevator mishap?...some going postal at MickyD's?....anyway your get the idea....so you got those fine Havanas still sittin in your humi...who's going to smoke them???...proably that dude you hate that's going to your old place to do your girl...when he gets finished...he's going to be smoking your havanas...you get the idea   ...this is really all in a little fun but....SMOKE THEM CIGARS....Bman
PS I'll be at the Embassy Suites at the Crabtree Mall for Thanksgiving...Friday afternoon / evening ....This would be a good time to get together...if you can make that find us a place that we can burn some havanas


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

MOD, bman has it right. You only go around once. In reality the more cubans you smoke the more you will have, dont fight it, your anyways

joe


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Master of Disaster said:


> Maybe this should be a different thread... but Friendoofop's first ISOM made me think of it.... right now I have about 8 ISOM's in my humi... I've only had 3 in my whole life and I'm VERY curious about them... the 8 plus the 3 I've had have all been generous gifts from other gorillas..... but I don't smoke them because if I smoked them they'd be GONE!!!! Is that ass backwards? What I'm saying is - I don't "smoke 'em if I got 'em" cause if I smoke 'em I won't have 'em!!!! Am I crazy?!?!
> 
> MoD


Smokem if you got em! Theres more where they came from. Thats what credit cards are for.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I smoked a Punch Punch a couple of hours ago... What can I say... It was nutty...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bman said:


> Smoking my first ON Partagas D-2....I only smoked 2 when they first came out and they weren't all that...I didn't buy any boxes...WHY, WHY, WHY, I just don't know....


i've had *1* resting for over a year now, gifted by a great guy from germany. been waiting for a perfect time (weather, etc), and it hasn't come yet. but if they're anything like my psd3's, i can't wait!!



fredster said:


> I changed my mind, these Hoyo Epi.#2's IHT sent (just arrived) look to good not to try one right away. Dark oily wrappers and a nice pre-light smell. I really like this robusto, just haven't bought any in a long time.


hope you like 'em! mine started off with that great cinnamon cookie dough flavor i love, with some spice kicked in to the mix...

the RC you sent was dead on great last night. but i must be a big ol' (rhymes with "wussy") *ussy, because just about anything bolivar kicks my ass up and down.

i was gonna have something terrific tonight, but it's started raining, and i'm handing out candy. my wife gave me a cold, my 4 yr old has it, so he's zonked out on the couch due to being drugged up... ah... halloween.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I had a H. Upmann Magnum 46 maybe 10 minutes ago. It was OK... good... not bad... They come in 50 cabs now too...


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I smoked a '02 Monte #2 last night. 
It was on from start to finish.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Master of Disaster said:


> Maybe this should be a different thread... but Friendoofop's first ISOM made me think of it.... right now I have about 8 ISOM's in my humi... I've only had 3 in my whole life and I'm VERY curious about them... the 8 plus the 3 I've had have all been generous gifts from other gorillas..... but I don't smoke them because if I smoked them they'd be GONE!!!! Is that ass backwards? What I'm saying is - I don't "smoke 'em if I got 'em" cause if I smoke 'em I won't have 'em!!!! Am I crazy?!?!
> 
> MoD


MoD, I thought the same thing awhile back and then I picked up 3 boxes of assorted ISOMs. I still try to smoke my domestics because I think that the longer the ISOMs sleep, the happier they'll be when I wake em up.

In answer to your question "Am I crazy" the answer is no, you are just ISOM challenged. You need ISOMs and need them now!! It's time for you to venture out and find the ISOMs and get them home where you can enjoy them without the anxiety of worrying about having the feeing that "but I don't smoke them because if I smoked them they'd be GONE!!!!". You don't need that kind of pressure. A credit card is like your ticket to an anxiety free cigar smoking life. Use the ticket to build up your ISOM collection to the point that you no longer feel the stress of smoking your second to last ISOM, because you'll the "I have more where that one came from" frame of mind.

MoD............Go to the light

:r 
:r 
:r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> i've had *1* resting for over a year now, gifted by a great guy from germany. been waiting for a perfect time (weather, etc), and it hasn't come yet. but if they're anything like my psd3's, i can't wait!!
> 
> hope you like 'em! mine started off with that great cinnamon cookie dough flavor i love, with some spice kicked in to the mix...
> 
> ...


Greg, I smoked one Sat. night and really enjoyed it. Thanks. It's not as strong as a Boli. but it has some very nice, balanced flavors in a med. bodied package.


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

Bman said:


> Friendoofop....you really have no idea.....you have been touched by a force to great to withstand.....you can never hang on... the force will draw deeper and deeper....you will never be in control of your life as you once new it again....Mr. C's true idenity will never be known....he is a secret agent sent by Fidel himself to suck all the unused balance from your Credit Cards, then it's the second mortgage....more credit cards...you will come home and check the mail to see if any new credit cards have been mailed to you....Payroll deductions that go to secret bank accounts...paypal...so your wife can't tract your cigar purchases...You Are Toast Baby....RIP .....oh glad to have you in the club.....Bman :r :r :r


That's my new AOL Instant Messenger profile.
:r

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I had a H. Upmann Magnum 46 maybe 10 minutes ago. It was OK... good... not bad... They come in 50 cabs now too...


Cabs of Magnum 46, that definitely doesn't suck!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Now if they just start making Bolivar R.C.'s in cabs of 50 I'll be happy.  The Mag 46 is one of the very few Cubans I don't care for. Too light and it has a distinct tang that you either love or hate. It almost reminds me of the tang you get from a cigar thats too young.


----------

